# Warhammer Release



## D4rkyy (12. Februar 2008)

Hi also ich war heute bei meinem spiele verkäufer und er hat gesagt das Warhammer zusammen mit Wotlk am 15.06.08 rauskommt ..ich konnte da schon die collectors edition vorbestellen


----------



## sTereoType (12. Februar 2008)

D4rkyy schrieb:


> Hi also ich war heute bei meinem spiele verkäufer und er hat gesagt das Warhammer zusammen mit Wotlk am 15.06.08 rauskommt ..ich konnte da schon die collectors edition vorbestellen



hat er eine quelle gennant? kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen das blizzard bzw Goa ihr spiel an dem gleichen tag  wie das ihrers konkurrenten rauszubringen.


----------



## Mordenai (12. Februar 2008)

Der Termin macht auf jedenfall Sinn, da er noch im zweiten Quartal liegt. Auf amazon.com wird der Release mit 10. Juni 08 angegeben. Wäre also denkbar, dass wir in Europa ein paar Tage später in den Genuss kommen.

edit:
15.06. wird ein bischen schwer, da dass ein Sonntag ist...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkyy (12. Februar 2008)

der verkäufer hat gesagt er hätte den releasetermin vom vertreiber von Warhammer (auf wotlk bin ich nicht näher eingegangen da mich das nicht mehr interessiert)

edit: er hat gesagt 0 uhr macht er an dem tag auf und dann bekomme ich es ;D er hat sogar 2 schlangen eine für warhammer und eine für wotlk .. lol das wird lustig wenn neben mir in der schlange die wow spieler stehen ;D


----------



## Caveman1979 (12. Februar 2008)

Denkbar wäre es den so ist es ein leichtes zuwechseln!

Warum mühseelig wieder hoch auf 80 leveln und dann den anspurn zuverlieren wenn ich die möglichkeit habe ein neues Viel interr. Game zuzocken!


Wenn des hinhaut gleich mal vorbestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sukiz (12. Februar 2008)

> Hi also ich war heute bei meinem spiele verkäufer und er hat gesagt das Warhammer zusammen mit Wotlk am 15.06.08 rauskommt ..ich konnte da schon die collectors edition vorbestellen



ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das er den termin kennt und diverse fanseiten und andere shops nicht. 
ohne offizielles statement lassen sich leicht behauptungen anstellen vondaher abwarten.


----------



## SenselessSheep (12. Februar 2008)

Also ich weis nicht so recht... zwar is der Juni der letzte Monat im 2. Quartal aber für mich sieht das eher so aus als ob der angebliche release genau deshalb einfach mal eben so auf das Datum gesetzt worden is! Viel verkehrt machen kannst da nicht. Und wenn es doch schon Mitte des 2. Quartals erscheint störts auch keinen.... da es ja früher kommt als angegeben. Ne einfache und klassische Aktion um sich schon mal ein paar Vorbesteller zu sichern. Ich glaube das der drang etwas vorzubestellen höher is wenn der Erscheinungstag schon fest steht als ohne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nichts für ungut..... möge ich bitte bitte falsch liegen und dein Verkäufer recht haben!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lollischer (12. Februar 2008)

Lol.
Wenn ich Händler wär und die Leute bei mir vorbestellen sollen würd ich des auch sagen. Das ist nur masche und stimmt nicht. Kann man die dafür net eigentlich verklagen? xD
Der Termin WÄRE möglich aber solang nix auf der offiziellen Page steht glaub ja nix!


----------



## Verce (12. Februar 2008)

lol das wär geil wenn WAR und Wotl den gleichen releastermin hätten xD


----------



## Salac (12. Februar 2008)

Bielefeld gibt es gar nicht!!! Alles eine inszenierte Lüge der Regierung!


Ihr glaubt echt jede Scheisse die man euch erzählt.
Es weiß niemand, ich wiederhole mich niemand, die genaue Release Termine.
Vermutlich nicht einmal die Chef's von Blizz bzw. EA Mythic. Höchstens ein angepeiltes Ziel.
Auch nicht irgend ein dahergelaufener Einzelhändler.
Lass mich raten Du mustest 20€ anzahlen? ^^
Keines von beiden Spielen hat eine End-Beta Phase erreicht wo man dem Goldstatus nahe käme.
Und seit es die Spieleindustrie gibt ist so gewesen das erst wenn das Spiel fertig zum pressen ist, ein endgültiger Termin fest gelegt wird.

So long.


----------



## Pautz (12. Februar 2008)

Das was SenselessSheep geschrieben hat wollte ich kurz untermauern:

Gameshops ( in meinem Fall war es GameStop, wo ich Aushilfe war ) geben bei einer groben Anpeilung von Seiten des Spieleherstellers immer den 15. an, da es genau die Mitte des jeweiligen Monats ist.
Dies machen sie, um sich damit die Option auf eine kurzfristige Verschiebung um ein paar Tage offen zu halten, ohne die Kunden mit einer deutlichen Zeitverschiebung zu vergraulen.


Wie schon von allen anderen Leuten gesagt... wart einfach ab, bis der Publisher es offiziel macht... denn dann steht der Termin fest !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So far...


----------



## sTereoType (12. Februar 2008)

Salac schrieb:


> Und seit es die Spieleindustrie gibt ist so gewesen das erst wenn das Spiel fertig zum pressen ist, ein endgültiger Termin fest gelegt wird.
> 
> So long.



waage ich zu bezweifeln oder wie erklärst du sonst sowas wie gothic 3?^^


----------



## Pautz (12. Februar 2008)

Bestes Beispiel warum Blizz und EA Mythic sich gerade nicht festlegen wollen und werden.

Und bis die Beta lange genug getestet wird und sie abschätzen können wie lange sie noch brauchen werden um die Fehler auszumerzen werden wir uns wohl oder übel mit dem Satz : "The release date of this game is "When it's done". " begnügen müssen.

Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich froh über diese Einstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kolrak (12. Februar 2008)

D4rkyy schrieb:


> Hi also ich war heute bei meinem spiele verkäufer und er hat gesagt das Warhammer zusammen mit Wotlk am 15.06.08 rauskommt ..ich konnte da schon die collectors edition vorbestellen



träum träum? *zwinker*


----------



## di-chan (19. Februar 2008)

Lustig finde ich, das wenn man auf amazon.de "nach Warhammer Online" oder "age of reckoning" der erste Eintrag Wotlk ist und WAR gar nicht gelistet ist.

Ob da eine Verschwörung läuft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (19. Februar 2008)

> Lustig finde ich, das wenn man auf amazon.de "nach Warhammer Online" oder "age of reckoning" der erste Eintrag Wotlk ist und WAR gar nicht gelistet ist.
> 
> Ob da eine Verschwörung läuft?



nein Amazon versucht aus der Thematik MMO einen "Ersatz" anzubieten und da WOW das meistverkaufte bei Amazon.de ist steht es oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Môrticielle (19. Februar 2008)

D4rkyy schrieb:


> Hi also ich war heute bei meinem spiele verkäufer und er hat gesagt das Warhammer zusammen mit Wotlk am 15.06.08 rauskommt ..ich konnte da schon die collectors edition vorbestellen


Für 20€ Vorauskasse kann ich dir ein Autogramm von Harry Potter mit persönlicher Widmung besorgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S.: Wie die Welt wohl wäre, wenn es keine leichtgläubigen, naiven oder gierigen Menschen gäbe? Leider wird man sowas wohl nur in einem schönen Traum erfahren können.  -.-


----------



## -Haihappen- (19. Februar 2008)

WotLK und WAR an einem Tag? Ich soll mit "denen" Schlange an Schlange stehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wäre eine Zumutung!


----------



## Bobtronic2 (19. Februar 2008)

Wenn Das Wahr Wäre ist das ein Traum Stellt euch vor :

00.00 Uhr Vor Saturn Eine Absperrung für Warhammer Und Eine Für Wow^^ und wenn beide Parteien sich nach oben Geprügelt haben Stehe sie alle vor den Palleten und überlegen mhhh War Oder Wow Addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

Nein Aber mal Im ernst es sollten ruhig beide zurgleichen zeit rauskommen dann hat man bei Warhammer wenigsten seine ruhe vor den ganzen Imba Tank´s und mage,palas etc.Die Ja net alle ihren imba char und gilde auflösen sehen wollen^^ ihr wisst was ich meine.

gruss bob


----------



## Akando (19. Februar 2008)

D4rkyy schrieb:


> Hi also ich war heute bei meinem spiele verkäufer und er hat gesagt das Warhammer zusammen mit Wotlk am 15.06.08 rauskommt ..ich konnte da schon die collectors edition vorbestellen




Erstmal wird ein Termin genannt, dann verschiebt sich dieser um ca ein Jahr, bis dann erstmal die Beta kommt wobei ein zweiter Termin genannt wird, der sich wiederum verschiebt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich tippe aufs 3. quartal 09...

Und mal ehrlich, wieso sollte War gemeinsam mit WotlK erscheinen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (20. Februar 2008)

@Akando

Ich tippe aufs 3. quartal 09...

Ist finde ich ein wenig...übertrieben. Es ist gut möglich das es sich noch aufs 4.Quartal 2008 verschiebt, aber aufs 3.Quartal 2009? Ich glaube bis dahin wird es viel bessere Spiele geben und W.A.R. wird out sein, da es net mehr mit GW 2, WoW und AoC usw mithalten kann.


----------



## Sagardo (20. Februar 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> @Akando
> 
> Ich tippe aufs 3. quartal 09...
> 
> Ist finde ich ein wenig...übertrieben. Es ist gut möglich das es sich noch aufs 4.Quartal 2008 verschiebt, aber aufs 3.Quartal 2009? Ich glaube bis dahin wird es viel bessere Spiele geben und W.A.R. wird out sein, da es net mehr mit GW 2, WoW und AoC usw mithalten kann.




Naja mit dem Mithalten mit den anderen MMO's muss man dann erstmal sehen.Ich denke WAR ist dann schon in einer Markttechnisch kleveren Lage, sie haben eine komplett Spielerveränderbare Welt mit einer sehr guten Lizens und einem sehr starken Publisher der Willens ist in dem Markt stark zu werden.
Wenn die Comunity nach Raids schreit ? kein Thema ! Instanzen kann man in jede Welt einpatchen.
E-Sports ? warum nicht ? da haben sie einen starken Partner mit GW und EA, das Setup passt sogar noch besser als bei WOW oder anderen MMo's.
Mehr Roleplay ? auch kein Thema es gibt Tonnen von Storys zu Warhammer.
Alles in allem haben sie eine sehr flexible Marktposition und können sich gut behaupten denke ich.
Selbst das anbieten einer 2. Grafikengine würde ich Mythic ohne weiteres zutrauen.

Ausserdem muss man mal abwarten was sie noch mit den Skaven machen werden , da ist ja schon eine Menge an Eventmöglichkeiten drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal von den ganzen anderen Armeen und Klassen abgesehen.
Es ist noch ein einfügen der Musiker möglich um die Moralfunktion zu stärken und neue Strategin in den Kampf zu bringen etc.

Also erstmal abwarten was sich so entwickelt. Aber ich denke out wird es nach einem Jahr nicht sein.


----------



## SenselessSheep (20. Februar 2008)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Wenn Das Wahr Wäre ist das ein Traum Stellt euch vor :
> 
> 00.00 Uhr Vor Saturn Eine Absperrung für Warhammer Und Eine Für Wow^^ und wenn beide Parteien sich nach oben Geprügelt haben Stehe sie alle vor den Palleten und überlegen mhhh War Oder Wow Addon
> 
> ...



he he 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  eigentlich schon cool.... "Sie haben soeben die RVR Zone "Saturn" betreten"!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schau ma mal wer der bessere RL PvPler is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 OPEN PVP für alle!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (20. Februar 2008)

D4rkyy schrieb:


> Hi also ich war heute bei meinem spiele verkäufer und er hat gesagt das Warhammer zusammen mit Wotlk am 15.06.08 rauskommt ..ich konnte da schon die collectors edition vorbestellen



Schöner Versuch ein Gerücht zu Streuen, nur hätte ich mich mal vorher im Offiz.Forum von WAR schlau gemacht da gibs nämlich ein klares Statment dazu. Und der wäre: Zitat: "Zur Zeit können wir noch keinen Termin für die Veröffentlichung nennen! Aber wir werden ihn  der Community rechtzeitig bekannt geben"

Bisher ist lediglich in den Aktuellen interviewes die rede  von Relase Jahr 2008.

Wie gesagt Netter Versucht leider nicht Glaubwürdig


----------



## Akando (20. Februar 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> @Akando
> 
> Ich tippe aufs 3. quartal 09...
> 
> Ist finde ich ein wenig...übertrieben. Es ist gut möglich das es sich noch aufs 4.Quartal 2008 verschiebt, aber aufs 3.Quartal 2009? Ich glaube bis dahin wird es viel bessere Spiele geben und W.A.R. wird out sein, da es net mehr mit GW 2, WoW und AoC usw mithalten kann.




Ob War besser wird oder nicht werden wir dann sehen...Persönlich denke ich, dass War sehr viel Potential hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja ich bezweifle sehr(sehr,SEHR) stark, dass WotL noch in diesem Jahr erscheinen wird. Auch wenn der kommende Patch der letzte vor dem Addon sein soll ist es in meinen Augen ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit es noch in diesem Jahr auf den Markt zu bringen. Alleine die Beta wird 4-6 Monate (wenn nicht länger) andauern.

Und die ganzen "Wir denken darüber nach xxx(insert a feature) mit dem kommenden Addon einzubinden-Aussagen" unterstreichen doch nur, dass se noch mitten in der Entwiklung stecken.


----------



## Helms (20. Februar 2008)

Ne also so weit wird sich das nicht mehr verschieben... Wir wollen ja schließlich nciht Duke Nukem haben ^^
Ich denke mal 2tes Quartal ist zu schaffen ,aber wenn nich dann nicht, dann kommt es aber alles im 3ten Quartal die sind immerhin schon in der Beta und nicht noch in der Entwicklung solang dauern kann es folglich auch nimmer (auch wenn manche Ausnahmen dies widerlegen sollten).

mfg

edit: Also ich mein damit WAR und nich das blöde Addon


----------



## Sin (21. Februar 2008)

Also eigentlich sieht es ja gut aus mit Quartal 2, denn immerhin wurden innerhalb von 2 Wochen 2 Betawellen gestartet. Vielleicht haben wir glück und im April beginnt schon die Open Beta.. aber warten wir einfach ab.


----------



## -Solin- (21. Februar 2008)

Es kann sein, dass ich mich irre, aber ich habe mal so ein Gerücht gehört, dass WAR am 15.03.08 erscheinen soll...Ich glaube zwar nicht daran, aber vielleicht wisst ihr ja mehr darüber?


----------



## Sin (21. Februar 2008)

-Solin- schrieb:


> Es kann sein, dass ich mich irre, aber ich habe mal so ein Gerücht gehört, dass WAR am 15.03.08 erscheinen soll...Ich glaube zwar nicht daran, aber vielleicht wisst ihr ja mehr darüber?



Das mit dem 15. wurde schon auf der erste Seite diskutiert, dass ist nur ein Wert, den Händler ganz gerne benutzen um sich ein kleines Luftpolster zu verschaffen, falls der Release verschoben wird.

März selber halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Erstens gehört März zum ersten Auartal, was der eigenen Aussage von Goa wiederspricht dass es Quartal 2 erscheint. Realistischer ist da schon Mai/Juni


----------



## Boshafter (21. Februar 2008)

Der erste Termin der für WAR jemals im Raum stand (bei den Spielehändlern) war Sommer 2007, was damals schon utopisch war! Den ersten Zeitraum den EA Mythic jemals angesetzt hat war 4 Quartal 2007 und ihr wisst was drauß geworden ist! Jetzt ist EA Mythic beim angepeilten Ziel 2 Quartal 2008 und ich persönlich halte das für nicht schaffbar, auf Grund dessen was ich alles über den Zustand der Beta weiss! Ich schätze das WAR mindestens noch auf das 3. bzw. 4 Quartal verschoben wird, weil es noch nicht das ist was man haben will!
Vom Termin her wäre es dann passend zum Weihnachtsgeschäft 2008!



Persönlich hoffe ich das WAR erst im 1/2 Quartal 2009 rauskommt... *duck*
Will nämlich kein halbgares Produkt und keine Ablenkung fürs Abi!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Hannibal- (21. Februar 2008)

also ich will ja auch kein halb fertiges spiel ABER  ich will war spielen und zwar JETZT  ;(


----------



## Sin (22. Februar 2008)

-Hannibal- schrieb:


> also ich will ja auch kein halb fertiges spiel ABER  ich will war spielen und zwar JETZT  ;(



Sagen wir mal so, ein spiel was zu 5/6 fertig ist reicht mir, denn so schnell wird hoffentlich keiner lvl 40 sein, und bis dahin kann man dann den endcontent nachschieben. Ausserdem ist es ja zu 70% ein PVP spiel, und der inhalt integriert sich durch den release von selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verce (22. Februar 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so, ein spiel was zu 5/6 fertig ist reicht mir, denn so schnell wird hoffentlich keiner lvl 40 sein, und bis dahin kann man dann den endcontent nachschieben. Ausserdem ist es ja zu 70% ein PVP spiel, und der inhalt integriert sich durch den release von selbst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


freitag abend raid auf Sin, anmeldungen sind offen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Hannibal- (22. Februar 2008)

! meld ;D


----------



## Sabaoth (22. Februar 2008)

Joa ich tippe bei dem VÖ Termin mal ganz dreist auf Ende Juli ^^


aber spätestens Dezember denk ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfg , Saba ^^


----------



## Pobsch (22. Februar 2008)

Ich Tippe gar nix, Ich warte einfach, Mit jedem Tag steigt die VorFreude.  :-))


----------



## StNikolauswagne (22. Februar 2008)

Also zum Thema spielerveränderbar: War hat keine Welt die wirklich beeinflussbar ist da man keine Wichtige Person töten kann ohne das Balancing oder den Fluff der Tabletop-Vorlage zu zerstören!


----------



## Aganor (22. Februar 2008)

Hey das Datum kannst du vergessen. Als man noch auf WoW Bc wartete arbeitete meine Mutter in einem Laden und dort hatten sie auch ein Datum. Damals wars der 26.08, aber wie erwartet wurde der Termin geändert. dann wars irgendwas mit September -> wieder Änderung...

Glaub mir die Händler wissen nicht wirklich mehr. Sie kriegen ein grobes Datum und dann kann es sein das bei einer Ladenkette die Chefs ein angebliches Release an die Filialen weitergeben. Es ist eine Masche um Kunden zu ködern und sozusagen mit Vorbestellungen festhalten.

Ich werde lieber auf das "echte" Release warten. Ich mach mir lieber keine falsche Hoffnungen.

Aganor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (22. Februar 2008)

> Also zum Thema spielerveränderbar: War hat keine Welt die wirklich beeinflussbar ist da man keine Wichtige Person töten kann ohne das Balancing oder den Fluff der Tabletop-Vorlage zu zerstören!




Die Betreibar von Mythic und GW haben schon gesagt, dass "Warhammer the Age of Reckoning" in einem "Paralleluniversum" spielt und die beiden Universen keinerlei Einfluss aufeinander haben werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Blubb


----------



## SixNight (23. Februar 2008)

lul


----------



## Sin (23. Februar 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Die Betreibar von Mythic und GW haben schon gesagt, dass "Warhammer the Age of Reckoning" in einem "Paralleluniversum" spielt und die beiden Universen keinerlei Einfluss aufeinander haben werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm war es nicht ne fiktive alternative Zeitlinie die sie angesprochen haben? ^^


----------



## Rosengarten (23. Februar 2008)

Hoffe ich hab das jetzt nicht falsch verstanden.....
W.A.R. soll also seinen eigenen Weg gehen und das TT auch.
Wenn man dann in W.A.R. auch solch eine Art Arthas töten kann, hier vielleicht Archaon, fände ich des schon etwas blöd, da man als ein Elite-Soldat nicht grad solch mächtigen bezwingen kann...und mit 20-Mann aufeinmal ist unfair -_-.
Also bestimmte Helden und Kommandanten sollten schon noch erhalten bleiben wenigstens in W.A.R..


----------



## Sagardo (23. Februar 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Hoffe ich hab das jetzt nicht falsch verstanden.....
> W.A.R. soll also seinen eigenen Weg gehen und das TT auch.
> Wenn man dann in W.A.R. auch solch eine Art Arthas töten kann, hier vielleicht Archaon, fände ich des schon etwas blöd, da man als ein Elite-Soldat nicht grad solch mächtigen bezwingen kann...und mit 20-Mann aufeinmal ist unfair -_-.
> Also bestimmte Helden und Kommandanten sollten schon noch erhalten bleiben wenigstens in W.A.R..




Ich kann dir nicht sagen, wer wo wie und wann stirbt , da ich es nicht weiss.
Aber ich weiss, dass im Krieg Leute sterben.
Und wie heisst es "Beim sterben sind ALLE gleich".

Und so schlimm das auch ist, aber selbst die Helden in unserem Universum sterben.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (26. Februar 2008)

am 29 juni oder juli is in paris diese veranstaltung von blizzard... da kann man wotlk testen^^ das hat blizz gesagt... also wird ganz sicher am 16 juni kein addon erscheinen^^


----------



## Sin (26. Februar 2008)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> am 29 juni oder juli is in paris diese veranstaltung von blizzard... da kann man wotlk testen^^ das hat blizz gesagt... also wird ganz sicher am 16 juni kein addon erscheinen^^



Trotzdem geht es hier aber eigentlich um Warhammer Online ^^


----------



## Dito (26. Februar 2008)

Mein Spielverkäufer hat mir gegen 20€ Vorkasse gesagt, WAR kommt als Überaschung nächste Woche raus.


----------



## -Haihappen- (26. Februar 2008)

Nochmal um die Verwirrung zu bannen: ALLE ANGABEN SIND FALSCH - das einzige richtige Datum ist momentan 2. Quartal - 2008.


----------



## Vergibmir (27. Februar 2008)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Wenn Das Wahr Wäre ist das ein Traum Stellt euch vor :
> 
> 00.00 Uhr Vor Saturn Eine Absperrung für Warhammer Und Eine Für Wow^^ und wenn beide Parteien sich nach oben Geprügelt haben Stehe sie alle vor den Palleten und überlegen mhhh War Oder Wow Addon
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht das WAR und WOW gleichzeitig rauskommen werden, die Entwickler sind sich sicher im klaren das sie nicht unbedingt Konkurenten sind weil beide Games doch zu unterschiedlich sind und auch unterschiedliche Käuferschichten anziehen werden. WOW ist das was man unter einen einsteigerfreundlichen PVM-Spiel versteht mit einen doch sehr langweiligen PVP Anteil. WAR dagegen wird Langzeitmotivation in Sachen PVP bringen mit einen doch sehr gelungenen Anteil PVM. Ihr werdet überrascht sein wie gut manche Sachen durchdacht sind bei WAR und wie man PVP und PVM sinnvoll miteinander verbinden kann. Ob es nun an den besagten Termin rauskommt oder 3,6 oder 9 Monate später spielt für mich keine Rolle, das Game hat potenzial ich weiß es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Die Leute die Daoc mal gespielt haben oder es noch spielen wird es freuen das es endlich einen würdigen Nachfolger gibt


----------



## Bonya (27. Februar 2008)

Hi an alle

Ich habe nun seit 3 Monaten mit WoW aufgehört weil mir das ständige Equpip gefarme genervt hatt. Deshalb hab ich WoW den Rücken gekehrt und werde Warhammer spielen weil PvP einfach mein ding is^^. Ich habe bei amazon oder nem anderen I-net Verkaustore einen Tremin gesehen der mich etwas verwirt hat nämlich den 15.März diesen halte ich jedoch für Quatsch den überall steht das es erst im 2.Quartal kommt und der 15.März ist noch nicht im 2. Quartal 

Oder hat jemand eine andere Info?

Ok habs weg gemacht danke @ mejestran^^

MFG
Bonya


----------



## mejestran (27. Februar 2008)

Bonya pass auf die NDA auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tu so als ob du nicht inder Beta wärs und nichts weist.. so mach ichs immer.. dann verplapperst dich net..

Also bin mal gespannt wann das game rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber hoffe net das es so wie bei Vanguard endet hehe


----------



## -Hannibal- (27. Februar 2008)

Auf Amazon.com >>> http://www.amazon.com/Warhammer-On-line-Ag...9365&sr=8-1
heißt es 10. Juni     wäre glaub eher realistisch
ich hoffe einfach mal das sie es bis dahin hinbekommen


----------



## Hulmin (27. Februar 2008)

wollt ihr damit sagen ich muss mich nicht nur neben die Wotlk'ler stellen, sondern auch noch mit den Ordnungsleuten in eine Schlange? >.< buäh!


----------



## -Hannibal- (27. Februar 2008)

Also eigentlich wäre mir des ziemlich egal mit wem ich mich in eine schlange stellen muss.
Hauptsache WAR kommt raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (28. Februar 2008)

D4rkyy schrieb:


> Hi also ich war heute bei meinem spiele verkäufer und er hat gesagt das Warhammer zusammen mit Wotlk am 15.06.08 rauskommt ..ich konnte da schon die collectors edition vorbestellen



Netten Händler hast du da ... ich hoffe das sagt er nicht allzu vielen Kunden nicht, dass die ihm dann am 15.06.2008 noch völlig umsonst die Bude einrennen. Jegliches Releasedatum (sei es nun WAR oder WotLK) ist reine Spekulation. Bei beidem gibt es noch nichteinmal einen Termin für die Open Beta es wäre vielleicht also etwas sinnvoller hierüber zu spekulieren denn zumindest WAR wird nicht erscheinen ohne, dass es eine Open Beta-Phase (im Sinne des NDA Falls) durchlaufen wird.


----------



## -Hannibal- (28. Februar 2008)

Wurde doch schon erwähnt das es KEINE Open Beta geben wird oder ?


----------



## Pente (28. Februar 2008)

-Hannibal- schrieb:


> Wurde doch schon erwähnt das es KEINE Open Beta geben wird oder ?



Nein genau anderst rum ... es wurde zig mal erwähnt, dass es eine Open Beta (im Sinne von: wegfall der NDA) geben wird. Open Beta heißt jedoch nicht, dass jeder daran teilnehmen darf / kann. Aber es wird definitiv eine Open Beta geben. Hierzu vielleicht ein Zitat von dem IRC Interview von gestern Abend mit Sterntaler:



> *rofelcopter:* wie siehts mit ner open beta aus für die die nicht in den genuss der closed gekommen sind
> *Kai|Sterntaler:* open beta: im sinne von "ohne NDA" ja, im sinne von jeder, der es sich bloß saugt kommt automatisch rein: nein



Und auch im Dev-Chat war dies ein Thema  und wurde auch genauso bestätigt:



> *QUESTION:* Will there be any kind of Open Beta or Stress test? If so, how do you get into the event?
> *[WAR]James:* Open Beta to us means a larger test with no NDA, so yes there will be one! As we get closer to such an event we'll provide a variety of ways for folks to get into it. Stay tuned to the Newsletter and Herald for more info
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (28. Februar 2008)

Wird man also an der Open Beta auch unter 18 Jahren teilnehmen können?


----------



## Sin (28. Februar 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Wird man also an der Open Beta auch unter 18 Jahren teilnehmen können?



Ich denke nein, weil es mit sicherheit noch nicht geprüft wurde zu dem Zeitpunkt.


----------



## -Haihappen- (2. März 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Wird man also an der Open Beta auch unter 18 Jahren teilnehmen können?


Für alle unter-18-Jährigen klingt "keine NDA" schon ganz gut - trotzdem könnte sie erst ab 18 sein.


----------

